# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  veggie filter

## koi54n

gambar veggie filter untuk kolam, filternya diisi batu kecil trus ditanam melati air

[img]

[/img]

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

bang bang2 ... makanya baca dari awal dong bang ...   ::  

medianya dari batu kecil2, kalo ngeliat kontruksi dari bak waterfall air bisa dari bawah atau samping, yg penting bisa ngelewatin media tanamnya.

----------


## jozman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

> ini foto terbaru dari veggie filter saya. makin subur aja


Maap numpang tanya Om, taneman payung2an ini nama dagangnya apa ya? Dan bisa dibeli dimana kalo di Jakarta?

Thanks

----------


## isjoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pasek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pasek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

> Kira2 vesicularia dubyana(java moss) bagus nga ya buat filter?


 kata tukang tanaman, namanya papyrus

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

kangkungnya bwt pakan koi aja om   ::

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

tambah asri keliatannya    ::

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## forthem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

> Sedikit masukan dari newbi nih Bos... (semoga berguna)Kolam saya menggunakan melati air dan kapu-kapu di bak akhir, untuk menyiasati lumpur/kotoran pada akar dan potongan-potongan akar yang rentan patah (keduannya relatif tidak berguna buat ikan) saya pakai busa yang tipis dan dengan ukuran yang secukupnya untuk membalut akar tanaman. 
> Sebisa mungkin semua akar ada dalam busa dan kemudian diikat (terserah pake karet/tali), dari pengalaman yang saya dapat adalah: 
> 1. Kotoran terkonsentrasi menempel pada busa karena adanya daya hisap dari akar tanaman
> 2. Jika kotoran sudah jenuh, kita tinggal ganti busannya saja (sedikit hati-hati melepaskan busa dari akar yang menempel supaya akar tdk terlepas semua)
> 3. Backwashing lebih relatif lebih mudah dari pada jika memakai media bebatuan
> 4. Mudah untuk dipindahkan/diganti 
> 5. Kondisi tanaman tetap sehat
> 
> 
> ...


good tips.. Tp klo buat sy sih mending tanamannya nga sy taruh d chamber  terakhir aja om.jd akar2nya mentok cm sampai d chamber berikut nya aja berhentinya.

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pasek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Kemarin sy ke sby,hr ini pulang bw oleh2 eceng gondok byk.dpt dr sungai panjang jiwo.kondisi akar nya byk lumpur nya om.kira2 butuh treatment khusus nga ya eceng gondok nya sblm masuk bak filter?takut nya malah bw penyakit. Apa cukup dg mencucinya aja? Atau + d rendam ke larutan air+metillyn blue?(klo ga salah tulisan e gt.. )


setujuuuuuuuuuuu di cuci aja pake PK bentar aja. di opyok opyok. terus di cuci pake air bersih

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

veggie filter aku juga udh dibongkar. bnyk lintah nya.

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pasek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

